# Most offensive player in the NBA???



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who do you like the least in the NBA? After seeing this guy tonight; here is my one and only vote, being ugly is something out of your control, this guy has gone out of his way to try and look like Rodman:















I think he is winking at Zim in this pic. :mrgreen: 
I have never seen such an ugly display of tattoos before; I feel better now. :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

very true huge. i would rank him right up there. i would also rank all high and mighty shaq near the top as well, except for that he puts up NO "offense"
i have a half decent eye for spottin junkies, and when i first saw anderson, i said it to my wife. not two minutes later, the announcer guy said something about how he served a 2 year drug suspension... nice...
anderson definitely seems to have a presence on the floor, and gets some good boards, and blocks every once in a while, but i cant stand him, his attitude, and the reason the dam camera has to follow him jup and down the court all game :x


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Kobe Bryant.

Yeah, this Anderson guy is a real peach!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I find him to be offensive is as a white man, someone going so far out of his way to look like a bum. Yes, Of course, I do this superficially, as none of us know any NBA players except what we are shown, I have little else to judge upon. He may be the nicest guy in the league, but he portrays himself as a whacko IMHO; here is another








I would describe this pic, but it would require a word that Zim urges us not to use.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

legacy said:


> Kobe Bryant.


+1,000,000
The dude looks and acts like a total dickhead. I have seen him in person, off the court, and he carries the demeanor with him. I cannot wait for him to retire. :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Most offensive to me would be Stephon Marbury.


+1 In my book there isn't even a close second.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only NBA player not to stand during the national anthem, including the foreign born players and foreign citizens who do it out of sheer respect: Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf (A.K.A. Chris Jackson).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

He sure made me eat my words tonight; he has more defense in him than the whole jazz team! Boozer is evern more worthless than I had originally thought; it is just amazing how slow he is on D.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

if you wanna go with pure ugly..these are my top 3

Sam Cassel has an alien look to him








Chris Kaman..love the Mullet








Robert Swift









but how can I leave out my all time ugliest player of any sport
good ole' Willie Mcgee


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Kaman is a weirdo.... but the Sonics guy... he's not that bad. Just a lot of tats which I could see making him ugly to some folks here I guess.... Sam... man, he could put the hurt on an apple or two with them big old horse teeth but hey, I can relate.  I think more of the big men look dopy rather than flat out ugly.... big and dopy, kinda like our own Ostertag used to look. 8)


----------

